# My Sincerest Thanks to ZillaKilla's!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't even joke around in this thread, I am completely blown away by the generosity and thoughtfulness of the bomb that was dropped on me today. Seriously guys this means so much to me, I am floored by this gift. To think that you all put up your hard earned money for a little Pink Pony is simply amazing. I can't seem to find all the names of everyone involved, but I thank each and every one of you.

I will thoroughly enjoy everything you sent, it will be torched in your honor! Hopefully one day we can even share a nice cigar together at a Puff Herf!

Well now I guess it's time for the DESTRUCTION!

First we have a beautiful Tatuaje Hat, I sure need one now that summer is coming and I have no hair 

The hat is not dirty!










Next we have a nice Tatuaje Cutter, perfect to keep in the travel humidor!










As if that was not enough we have a BEAUTIFUL Xikar J Fuego Lighter!!










Now onto the smokes!










Tat Cojonu 2003!
Tat Black (not sure which)
Tat Verocu West Side!!
Tat T110
Tat Reserva J21










Tat Anarchy
Tat Face
Tat Reserva (Not sure which one, has some kind of symbol)
Tat Verocu No. 9
Tat Reserva SW










Tat Black Tubo
Tat RC184 - LOVE THIS CIGAR
Tat Red Tubo

Many of these are brand new to me as I am slowly working my way through the wonderful Tat Line....THIS IS SIMPLY AMAZING!!

And now to the GRAND FINALE, THE ZILLA KILLA SPECIAL!










A BOX OF LA VERITE 2008!!!!!!!

Well Brothers,

Once again I can't Thank You enough for this, it made my month! The last few weeks have been miserable and everyone here at Puff has certainly helped lift my spirits! This was the icing on the cake for sure!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Ray, WTG Guy's very nice!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

:faint:




Wow! I expect a detailed review of each and every one of those cigars.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats......


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know the old expression, Ray - "Keep your friends close, but keep your enemies closer!" Just kidding man - Super congrats, maybe the 'Prancing Ponies 4 Lyfe' can be the calvary division for the Zilla Killa's.

PS - I got cousins in Staten Island / need to find out if you know any of them...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have my Bieber notebook ready to go so I can review these, I could not open the box yet, still taking this all in, will open this weekend 

@Shawn, just get here and come visit them!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats Ray! Enjoy em.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have my Bieber notebook ready to go so I can review these, I could not open the box yet, still taking this all in, will open this weekend
> 
> @Shawn, just get here and come visit them!


My cousin comes down to my house every year - I'm probably due to head up his way pretty soon.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats Ray, you help lots of people, like you said kidding aside cause it is well deserved.:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Way to go guys!

looks like smokes are on Ray at the next NJ herf :woohoo:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Holy Tatuaje! Enjoy those Ray, great cigars for a great guy!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well Brothers,
> 
> Once again I can't Thank You enough for this, it made my month! *The last few weeks have been miserable* and everyone here at Puff has certainly helped lift my spirits! This was the icing on the cake for sure!


How can you say that?!? you got to see ME over the weekend. LOLOLOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds good Shawn, we can get a bunch of us together!

Thanks for the kind words guys, wish I could have pulled out the lights and took some Wilson like pictures for this but I have a 3yr old clinging to my legs LOL!

@Chris you guys were the only reason I made it through last week!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

There you go man! Enjoy! Always remember that you banned me! Enjoy all the good stuff brother! Pink ponies are ok!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, Nice!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

These bombs just keep getting bigger! Guys, this is a seriously awesome hit. I can't see the pictures from work, but the list of cigars was enough to make my jaw drop. These Zoola Koola guys are for real.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I can't even joke around in this thread, I am completely blown away by the generosity and thoughtfulness of the bomb that was dropped on me today. Seriously guys this means so much to me, I am floored by this gift. To think that you all put up your hard earned money for a little Pink Pony is simply amazing. I can't seem to find all the names of everyone involved, but I thank each and every one of you.
> 
> I will thoroughly enjoy everything you sent, it will be torched in your honor! Hopefully one day we can even share a nice cigar together at a Puff Herf!
> 
> ...


Right to the top :beerchug:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow! that is just downright impressive!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Impressive?! It's breathtaking! Astonishing! Magnificent!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Ta....Ta....Tat! Attack!......Even got me STU...STU...STUTTERING!! :lol:

Hope to read the Enjoyment! :thumb:


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Congats!

Have fun and don't smoke them all in one day!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Smokes for a great BOTL.

Enjoy them


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy bomb. That's one impressive score. enjoy those sticks. In my short time here at Puff, you have answered a lot, if not all, of the questions i have posted. You're an asset to this forum. you deserve this great bomb. Enjoy them.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job ZK crew and Ray you deserve it man Enjoy


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hmmm....not too shabby for a bunch of silly willies.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Again, thanks for the kind words brothers! There will be more pictures.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats awesome! Its hard keeping secrets once you know whats going on..but Captain Ass threatened me saying he'd gut me like a pig if I said anything about the bomb..lol. Enjoy those brotha!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Man you guys kick some ass. That is crazy awesome. This place is the best. Ray they hooked you up but you are very deserving bro. Congrats.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it is safe to say that all the zk agree that even though ur a prancing pony you more than deserve this. Bieber fetish and all . Enjoy 'em!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bieber will reappear once I start reviewing these beauties!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. I knew we should have put some condition on this bomb! We strike at the pink ponies and The Great Bieb comes to the defense.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Enjoy them Ray! And just so there is no confusion...the Verites are courtesy of te Zilla Killas and the rest was a gift from Zilla himself. You deserve every one of those bro! Enjoy!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...and damn it Ray! I was really hoping that you would kick in on this bomb. I couldn't stop laughing about you getting in on your own bomb and not knowing it!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very impressive strike on a well deserving BOTL in Pink---Enjoy them Ray!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Completely awesome!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

All ball busting and bantering aside, Ray you def deserve all that and then some !! Thanks for being such a funny, and helpful guy on here ! I truly hope you enjoy each one of those smokes. Thanks to Kipp, for orchestrating this, and Shuckins for helping out and adding a crazy a$$ bomb in itslef to send along with the box !! And all you other crazy azz ZK's !!!!! I have the next target in mind !!! :grouphug:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> All ball busting and bantering aside, Ray you def deserve all that and then some !! Thanks for being such a funny, and helpful guy on here ! I truly hope you enjoy each one of those smokes. Thanks to Kipp, for orchestrating this, and Shuckins for helping out and adding a crazy a$$ bomb in itslef to send along with the box !! And all you other crazy azz ZK's !!!!! I have the next target in mind !!! :grouphug:


All right then! When do we start!??


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> All ball busting and bantering aside, Ray you def deserve all that and then some !! Thanks for being such a funny, and helpful guy on here ! I truly hope you enjoy each one of those smokes. Thanks to Kipp, for orchestrating this, and Shuckins for helping out and adding a crazy a$$ bomb in itslef to send along with the box !! And all you other crazy azz ZK's !!!!! I have the next target in mind !!! :grouphug:


+1 on this. After reading your posts and getting a good chuckle from 2/3 of them (other 1/3 was outright laughter) I thought that someone with such a great sense of humor and helpfulness deserved something nice. I hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

piperdown said:


> +1 on this. After reading your posts and getting a good chuckle from 2/3 of them (other 1/3 was outright laughter) I thought that someone with such a great sense of humor and helpfulness deserved something nice. I hope you enjoy!!


You read all of Ray's posts? When do you find time to sleep?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Animal said:


> You read all of Ray's posts? When do you find time to sleep?


The ones I come across.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> All ball busting and bantering aside, Ray you def deserve all that and then some !! Thanks for being such a funny, and helpful guy on here ! I truly hope you enjoy each one of those smokes. Thanks to Kipp, for orchestrating this, and Shuckins for helping out and adding a crazy a$$ bomb in itslef to send along with the box !! And all you other crazy azz ZK's !!!!! I have the next target in mind !!! :grouphug:


+1 to that brother!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Hahaha! Take that, Pony Boy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Animal said:


> You read all of Ray's posts? When do you find time to sleep?


I barely post....:rant:

I think one of these cigars needs to be torched now!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for being a great brother. Enjoy your bomb!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations on a well-deserved hit, Bieducterponyman!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! Will start bieberpony reviews soon!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet hit there ZK's.

Enjoy those smokes Ray :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Off to smoke The Face! Pink Pony and bear ready!


----------

